# Τι (θα) τρώμε;



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Μετέφερα εδώ τα διατροφικά μηνύματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2010)

Οι διάφοροι συνωμοσιολόγοι μιλούν για τη Νέα Τάξη πραγμάτων και στην παγκόσμια παραγωγή τροφής. Κάτι τα γνωστά κόλπα που κάνουν εταιρείες σαν την Monsanto για να ελέγξουν την παγκόσμια παραγωγή τροφίμων (το είδαμε όχι μόνο στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά και στην Ινδία, έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους παραγωγούς αγροτικών προϊόντων στον κόσμο), κάτι τα πρόσφατα νομοσχέδια για τον έλεγχο των τροφικών ασθενειών στις ΗΠΑ, τα οποία όμως δίνουν τεράστιες δυνάμεις σε διάφορες κρατικές υπηρεσίες, και δεν είναι λίγες οι φωνές που μιλούν για το τέλος της βιολογικής γεωργίας, ακόμα και στο μποστάνι του καθενός!

Διαβάζω διάφορα στο διαδίκτυο. Ένα από τα πιο ψύχραιμα όσον αφορά το προωθούμενο νομοσχέδιο στις ΗΠΑ είναι αυτό εδώ:

"HR 875, also known as the Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009, was introduced by Rosa Delauro – a democratic party member of the United States House of Representatives from Connecticut – in February of 2009. The title of HR 875, The Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009, sounds innocuous enough – even comforting, but its implications yield a much, much different story.

HR 875 as it is written today, could very well mean the end of the vibrant and growing local foods movement. Yes – if it passes – it could herald the death of farmers markets, most CSAs, farmstands and even small family-run farms altogether.

[...]

HR 875 mandates that anyone who produces food of any kind – meat, milk, fruit, vegetables et cetera – and transports that food for sale be subject to warrantless government inspections of their farms and food production records. These random inspections can be conducted at the whim of federal agents without regard to farmers rights or property rights. Further, the law would allow federal agents to confiscate records, product as they see fit as part of the inspection process.

Agents could also implement draconian restrictions regarding how farm animals can be fed, how fields can be managed and the end result of these restrictions could mean the end of organic, biodynamic and sustainable agriculture practices if these practices are deemed “unsafe.” Farmers refusing to comply would be subject to penalties.

The penalty for denying federal agents unlimited, random access to a farm’s fields, properties, products and records is up to $1,000,000. The penalty for not registering is up to$1,000,000.

Remember, this law would affect every farmer or food producer who must transport his goods to sell them – in effect, every single farmer. That means that an orchard that sells fresh fruit at a roadside stand would be affected; a farmer who delivers CSA boxes would be affected, even a home gardener who brings excess harvest to a farmers market’s community booth would have to register or be subject to $1,000,000 fines and that garden plot would be subject to inspection by federal agents. Ridiculous, isn’t it? But it’s true.

HR 875 is such a massive bill, with such massive requirements and restrictions that, in effect, only huge agribusinesses would be able to effectively meet all its requirements. The small family farm would be history and, along with it, farmstands, farmers markets, most food cooperatives and CSAs.

[...]

My husband and I run a farmers market – a vibrant and growing farmers market in the heart of ski country. Now, it’s taken our blood, sweat and tears (and I do mean real blood, real sweat and real tears) to make our market succeed. Were this bill to pass, it would mean the end of our market as our farmers – some of whom grow on as little as a single acre – would be forced to close their gates. It would also mean the end of our local CSAs – all of which are delivered from the farm after a winding trip through the mountains."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2010)

*Μεταλλαγμένες πατάτες στην Ευρώπη*

Ποιον να πρωτοπάρουμε με τις... (γερμανικές) πατάτες; 
Η Ευρώπη ... της Κομισιόν.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Η Ευρώπη της MonsantoBASF. Brave new world.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Και πριν μερικές μέρες η ΕΕ ενεκρινε τη χρηση θρομβίνης στο κρέας,που είναι είδος κόλλας από αίμα χοίρου και βοδινού, παρά τις αντιρρήσεις των Σουηδών (έλληνες καταναλωτές; Τι είναι αυτο; ). 
Να τι είναι αυτό το φρούτο, και καλή όρεξη:
_Although meat products containing the meat glue will be clearly labelled, there exist concerns that the final appearance of the product would fool consumers who would be unlikely to be able to identify different meat pieces. An example is pork tenderloin, which can have numerous small parts fused to produce what appears to be a whole fillet. “The problem is that it looks like real meat. It is the dishonesty in it that makes us think that it is not okay,” stated Bertoft._


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και πριν μερικές μέρες η ΕΕ ενεκρινε τη χρηση θρομβίνης στο κρέας,που είναι είδος κόλλας από αίμα χοίρου και βοδινού, παρά τις αντιρρήσεις των Σουηδών (έλληνες καταναλωτές; Τι είναι αυτο; ).
> Να τι είναι αυτό το φρούτο, και καλή όρεξη:
> _Although meat products containing the meat glue will be clearly labelled, there exist concerns that the final appearance of the product would fool consumers who would be unlikely to be able to identify different meat pieces. An example is pork tenderloin, which can have numerous small parts fused to produce what appears to be a whole fillet. “The problem is that it looks like real meat. It is the dishonesty in it that makes us think that it is not okay,” stated Bertoft._



Μάλλον είμαι οφτόπικ αλλά αυτό που λες το είχα δει στην πράξη, σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ (στο ΡΧΣ, αν θυμάμαι καλά) και είχα την εντύπωση οτι αποτελεί καθιερωμένη πρακτική των βιομηχανιών κρέατος. Ίσως όμως αναφερόταν στην Αμερική. Ήταν εξαιρετικά σιχαμερό θέαμα. Έδειχνε έναν τύπο που έβαζε υπολείμματα κρεάτων σε μια συσκευή, τα πασπάλιζε με μια σκόνη και κάποιο άρωμα και σε λίγο είχε στα χέρια του ένα κατασκεύασμα που ήταν ολόιδιο με φιλέτο!


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Μάλλον είμαι οφτόπικ αλλά αυτό που λες το είχα δει στην πράξη, σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ (στο ΡΧΣ, αν θυμάμαι καλά) και είχα την εντύπωση οτι αποτελεί καθιερωμένη πρακτική των βιομηχανιών κρέατος. Ίσως όμως αναφερόταν στην Αμερική. Ήταν εξαιρετικά σιχαμερό θέαμα. Έδειχνε έναν τύπο που έβαζε υπολείμματα κρεάτων σε μια συσκευή, τα πασπάλιζε με μια σκόνη και κάποιο άρωμα και σε λίγο είχε στα χέρια του ένα κατασκεύασμα που ήταν ολόιδιο με φιλέτο!


Στο ΡΧΣ ήταν και η διαδικασία ολοκληρώνεται μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά, με ψύξη του αχταρμά από διάφορα υπολείμματα κρέατος, με τα οποία ούτε σκύλο δεν θα ταΐζαμε. Αηδιαστικότατο. 
Ναι μεν αναγράφεται υποχρεωτικά στην ετικέτα του προϊόντος, αλλά αν μας το προσφέρουν έτοιμο, ψημένο, λέτε να μας δείξουν και την ετικέτα του; Ποιος ξέρει πόσα τέτοια έχουμε φάει όλοι (εκτός από τους χορτοφάγους, φυσικά); Προς το παρόν πάντως, αν το εξετάσουμε προσεκτικά, ένα τέτοιο κατασκεύασμα διακρίνεται από το ατόφιο κομμάτι κρέατος, γιατί δεν είναι ενιαίο στην όψη, στην κατεύθυνση των ινών του και στη γεύση. Μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν καλύτερο τρόπο συγκόλλησης, βέβαια...
Ούτε οι χορτοφάγοι θα τη γλιτώσουν, δυστυχώς· μας περιμένουν όλους στη γωνία τα μεταλλαγμένα (ΓΤΟ) και έπεται ο ολοκληρωτικός έλεγχος της παραγωγής τροφής από τις "μεγάλες αδελφές".


tsioutsiou said:


> Ποιον να πρωτοπάρουμε με τις... (γερμανικές) πατάτες;
> Η Ευρώπη ... της Κομισιόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

Μια αφελής απορία (και συγγνώμη για τη βαριά φιλοσοφία μεσημεριάτικα, και μη μου πείτε να τα φας εσύ --κι εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι τρώω, κι εγώ σιχαίνομαι τα κοπιράιτ στα γονίδια κλπ κλπ), όμως ...πώς ακριβώς πιστεύουμε ότι θα ταΐζουμε 7, 8, 9 δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη; Τι υπάρχει πέρα από τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους --και των ψητών; Εκτός αν δεν μας νοιάζει τι σκ... τρώνε από το δεύτερο ή το τρίτο δισεκατομμύριο και μετά, οπότε ...οκ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

Μεγάλο θέμα ανοίγεις, Δρ7χ. Για άλλο νήμα, όμως, και χρειάζεται _πολλά περισσότερον_ χρόνο απ' αυτόν που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή.  Καλό απόγευμα. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Μια και μιλήσατε για δισεκατομμύρια, ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι / στοίχημα που θα μπορούσατε να παίξετε οι νεότεροι είναι: σε ποιο νούμερο θα αρχίσει να *μειώνεται* ο πληθυσμός της γης και για ποιον λόγο;

Το πρώτο (το νούμερο) είναι δύσκολο να προβλεφτεί (πιο τζογαδόρικο) αλλά το δεύτερο θα μπορούσε να γίνει νήμα, με poll: υπερπληθυσμός, νερό, τρόφιμα, πανδημίες, κλιματική αλλαγή, πόλεμοι, αυτοσυγκράτηση, αυτοκτονίες κ.λπ.

(Όχι, για να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο η ντόπια κρίση μπορεί να σας μαυρίσει την καρδιά.)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Δύσκολο το ερώτημα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά γίνονται για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της πείνας. Μάλλον για να δημιουργήσουν περισσότερη και να λύσουν εσαεί το πρόβλημα της πείνας μερικών. Κάποιοι πρόχειροι υπολογισμοί: 

http://www.cababstractsplus.org/abstracts/Abstract.aspx?AcNo=19936716691
http://fatknowledge.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-many-people-can-earth-support.html


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να μετακομίσουμε τα διατροφικά σε άλλο νήμα;

Πάντως η πείνα δε λύνεται έτσι. Έτσι λύνονται άλλα προβλήματα, τα οποία νομίζω συνόψισε πριν λίγες μέρες ο τίτλος σχολίου στη Γκάρντιαν. Αναρωτιόταν η αρθρογράφος (που μάλλον είχε ξεχάσει να πάρει το μυαλό της μαζί στη δουλειά), γιατί γκρινιάζουμε που οι φτωχοί φτωχαίνουν, αφού έχουν και φαΐ να φάνε, και τηλεοράσεις και ιχ.
Ναι, μόνο που δεν είναι το φαγητό που τρώμε εμείς. 
Παλιότερα στο ΗΒ είχαν δείξει ότι υπάρχει σχέση υποσιτισμού- αβιταμίνωσης και παχυσαρκίας μεταξύ των κατώτερων κοινωνικών τάξεων (από το άρθρο: Undernutrition and obesity are significantly more common than expected in young children and strongly associated with social deprivation.)
Δεν πεινάνε, αλλά δεν τρώνε καλής ποιότητας τρόφιμα (κι η μπύρα δεν έχει βιταμίνες!). Με αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρύνεται το σύστημα υγείας με αρρώστιες που μπορούν να αποφευχθούν με σωστή διατροφή. 
Αν πάτε σε ένα σουπερμάρκετ σε φτωχογειτονιά θα δείτε καροτσάκια γεμάτα ως απάνω με αναψυκτικά, κονσέρβες (μέχρι και μακαρόνια κονσέρβα!), διάφορες γλυκές αηδίες (φτηνές εννοείται) και σχεδόν τίποτα φρέσκο.
Αν πάτε στο αντίστοιχο σε ακριβή γειτονιά θα δείτε εξωτικά φρούτα, περισσότερα φρέσκα τρόφιμα κλπ. 
Αλλά μην πάμε και πολύ μακριά, το παριζάκι Υφαντής, που τόσο διαφημίζεται, από τι είναι φτιαγμένο και πώς;
Και γιατί στο Καρφούρ της γειτονιάς μου οι βασιλόπιτες της κακιάς ώρας γίνονταν ανάρπαστες στις γιορτές; Και ποιοι αγοράζουν τις πάστες του Καρφούρ που είναι με απομίμηση σοκολάτας και τεχνητή σαντιγί, η τετράδα όσο μία πάστα στο ζαχαροπλαστείο;
Κι άμα πεις τίποτα θα σου πουν να μη φάει κι ο φτωχός; Να φάει, αλλά να φάει ό,τι τρώνε όλοι!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια αφελής απορία (και συγγνώμη για τη βαριά φιλοσοφία μεσημεριάτικα, και μη μου πείτε να τα φας εσύ --κι εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι τρώω, κι εγώ σιχαίνομαι τα κοπιράιτ στα γονίδια κλπ κλπ), όμως ...πώς ακριβώς πιστεύουμε ότι θα ταΐζουμε 7, 8, 9 δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη; Τι υπάρχει πέρα από τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους --και των ψητών; Εκτός αν δεν μας νοιάζει τι σκ... τρώνε από το δεύτερο ή το τρίτο δισεκατομμύριο και μετά, οπότε ...οκ.



Έτσι πρόχειρα, για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, εδώ και εδώ και τα ξαναλέμε, άνοιξες πράγματι μεγάλο θέμα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...να μη φάει κι ο φτωχός; Να φάει, αλλά να φάει ό,τι τρώνε όλοι!


Πρέπει να σε ανακαλέσω στην τάξη! Σοσιαλίζεις επικίνδυνα! :)


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2010)

Α, τι ωραία, μας έδωσαν χώρο! Κρίμα που πρέπει να φύγω... 
Έχει και συλλαλητήριο σήμερα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πρέπει να σε ανακαλέσω στην τάξη! Σοσιαλίζεις επικίνδυνα! :)



Στην Ελλάδα (για να μην πω στην Ευρώπη) είμαστε όλοι σοσιαλιστές, άσχετα από το τι ψηφίζουμε. ;) Αν και με την προσκόλλησή μας στο δημόσιο και με όνειρο τη σύνταξη, για υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό μας βλέπω.  

Τώρα για να επανέρθω στο θέμα, το ζήτημα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τη διατροφή, αλλά περνάει και στην ένδυση (φτηνό και το πετάς,αλλά μοιάζει με κάποιο ακριβό που είδες σε ένα περιοδικό και είσαι ευχαριστημένος), στις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (Κίνας, μόλις χαλάσει την πετάς και παίρνεις άλλη), και τελικά στην όλη αντίληψη περί ζωής. Οι έχοντες έχουν, και οι μη- έχοντες έχουν ιμιτασιόν αυτά που έχουν οι έχοντες. Κι ο πήχης όλο κι ανεβαίνει, γιατί τώρα που οι μη-έχοντες μπορούν να πάνε διακοπές στην Ισπανία, οι έχοντες πάνε στο Βιετνάμ. 

Ειδικά για τη διατροφή όμως, μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος καλή διατροφή χωρίς να τρώει σκουπίδια και χωρίς να ξοδεύει πολλά. Όπως έτρωγαν οι παππούδες μας. Κρέας μια δυό φορές τη βδομάδα, αλλά καλό κρέας. Κοτόπουλο όποτε το επιτρέπει το πορτοφόλι μας. Μακντόναλντς ποτέ. 
Διαφωνώ με τη χορτοφαγία που αναφέρει η Έλσα, γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο παμφάγο και δεν μπορεί ο οργανισμός του να παράγει όλες τις βιταμίνες από τα φυτά. Οι χορτοφάγοι που ξέρω παίρνουν συμπληρώματα σιδήρου, βιταμινών Β κλπ. Επιπλέον αποκλείεται να γίνουμε όλοι χορτοφάγοι. Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να αναζητήσουμε λίγη ποιότητα. 

Δε χρειαζόμαστε τις τέσσερεις ψεύτικες πάστες του Καρφούρ, ας πάρουμε μία και καλή από το ζαχαροπλαστείο πιο αραιά ή ας φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας κάτι ανάλογο. Ομοίως, δε χρειαζόμαστε τις βασιλόπιτες των τριών ευρώ που δεν θα τις φάει κανένας "για το καλό". Ας φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας ή ας πούμε μια φορά το χρόνο είναι, θα δώσω κάτι παραπάνω, που θα το κόψω από αλλού. Ας μαζέψουμε τα παιδιά μας σπίτι να τα ταΐσουμε κι ας μην τα ξεφορτωνόμαστε με χαρτζιλίκι για να πάνε να πιάσουν τραπέζι στο Γκούντις κάθε μέρα. Φαγητό σημαίνει φαγητό, ότι χαζολοήματα. Καλύτερα ένα σάντουιτς με καλό τυρί και ένα καλό αλλαντικό καλής προέλευσης, παρά δέκα σάντουιτς με αυτό το απροσδιόριστο "σκληρό τυρί", "ημίσκληρο τυρί" κλπ και τα συγκολλημένα κρέατα. Φάτε και καμιά ντοματοσαλάτα στο κάτω κάτω άμα δε βγαίνετε. Και κανά φασολάκι. Φακές. Φάβα, που έχει γίνει της μόδας. 

Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτοί που περιμένουν ουρές στα ταμεία του Καρφούρ, λες και πάσχουν ακόμα από κατοχικό σύνδρομο, θέλουν να βλέπουν το καρότσι γεμάτο τίγκα. Αλλά σαν καταναλωτές δεν έχουν καταλάβει τι γίνεται. Κι οπότε κάποιος "αποκαλύπτει" τι ταΐζουμε τα κοτόπουλα γίνεται σάλος, ενώ η τροφή αυτή είναι νόμιμη. 

ΥΓ Το Καρφούρ το αναφέρω γιατί πρώτον έχω ένα κοντά μου στην Αθήνα και το έχω μελετήσει και δεύτερον, γιατί είναι το κατεξοχήν σουπερμάρκετ του ιμιτασιόν στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: η Ευρώπη υποτίθεται ότι ήταν καλύτερη από τις ΗΠΑ, με αυστηρότερους ελέγχους κλπ. Όμως ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες παράγουν διάφορα τέτοια τεχνάσματα για τα τρόφιμα. Κάποια στιγμή, φυσικό είναι να ξεχαστούν οι όποιες αρχές και να αρχίσουν να νομιμοποιούνται διάφορες μέθοδοι και ουσίες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

Το σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο εδώ ήταν το γάλα από απογόνους κλωνοαγελάδας, που πρωτοαναφέρθηκε σε άρθρο της IHT  την περασμενη εβδομάδα, μαζί με άλλα ενδιαφέροντα για τη διατροφή μας. 
Από το άρθρο της Herald Tribune:
Many Europeans recoil at the very idea of cloning animals. But a handful of breeders in Switzerland, Britain and possibly other countries have imported semen and embryos from cloned animals or their progeny from the United States, seeking to create more consistently plump and productive livestock. And although no vendor has publicly acknowledged it, meat or dairy products originating from such techniques are believed to be already on supermarket shelves.


----------

